# Do your poodles swim?



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Olie is still young but our dog park has a huge lake the dogs go swimming and I have one behind my home, and the beach too.

What age did your dog start? And how did you get them interested?


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm such a bum but I don't take Harry to the beach. It's so much work with all the sand and everything I've just been a bum about it and now it's too cold to go. The beach isn't going anywhere so maybe we'll take him soon. 

I do know that he can swim because he's gone swimming at his breeder's house in her pool. He loves the water. As soon as the hose is on he's jumping around and trying to get his gallon of water in the mouth. Silly thing.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

When we got Saffy at 3 1/2, I don't think she'd ever been in water ever, other than to be groomed.
So we took her to the beach, and she didn't want to get in, but did when we enticed her in, that's where good recall is handy, especially if they know they have to not matter what. She would sort of jump in like a lamb not wanting to be in there, then run out and shake all over.
I guess what I'm trying to say, is just make it fun.

And when we went camping beside a river for a week last summer (christmas), she was at first hesitant and would only go in briefly. But when she saw how much fun we were having, on the last day, she voluntary went in by herself, cos she figured it'd be fun too!

So, I can't wait until next summer when we go again.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

My guys love, love, love the beach and fetching the ball out of the water is Romeo's favorite, but he doesn't like the deep water. If he can't feel the bottom he won't swim. lol That's where Brandy comes in, she is my swimmer (who usually doesn't fetch a ball) and when the ball in thrown into the water too far, I just tell her to save the ball and she swims out to save it. She will only bring it to the place where Romeo is waiting in the shallow end and immediately drop it for him. They are quite a team.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

I have yet to take Tuesday to the lake but she did swim at the peoples home I git her from in their pond.

Cher LOVES the water! In the summer we have a kiddy pool set up for my sisters kids and Cher hops right in! Even when it rains she runs through the puddles.

my moms Mini Jack loves to play with the hose, he bites at the water lol since he eyes have gotten so bad he is a bit hesitant to get into the kiddie pool.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Swimming, no. Going in water, Yes! I have taken Riley swimming before, and he doesnt really like it. Is more willing to actually swim as he gets older though. I wish i would of started him young.


----------



## Poodlepal (Nov 1, 2009)

Only the white ones who were in full show coat liked to swim and then go sit in the mud! The darker ones or the ones who were in kennel clips had no interest and just sat on the couch. go figure


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Poodles were bred to be water retrievers, that's what the root of their name means ^^ So I'd imagine most poodles do like water? I don't have one yet, so I can't say! My pitmix LOVES swimming (which is odd because they normally don't) and I put a lifejacket on her since she likes to swim out far into the lake, but comes back when called.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Perry can swim... really well, actually... doesn't mean he liked it. He will swim back and forth to two people, but if you let him go to try and swim on his own, he will swim to the side and climb out... or cling to your shoulder like, "We're all gonna DIE!"


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Paris LOVES wading in the water, and splashing in any nearby puddle/pond/stream etc, but haven't really gotten her somewhere deep enough to swim properly (her legs are LONG!) and I'm not much of a swimmer either (though I too love to paddle & wade) so she's never had the inclination. Perhaps this summer we'll go swimming, and then she might come in after me... we'll see.


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

swim not sure. muk around in water wellllllllllllllll all summer we would go to the dog beach near home or well hiking with other poodles. 7 of them in water my 2 jumping back like a firecracker was lit under them.
Nov 1 they decided to play in the creek LOL now any mud puddle is fair game.


----------



## Toefunny (Nov 9, 2009)

Tali LOVES to swim! Her favorite game is playing fetch in the water. Of course she waits until she's right next to me to shake out the excess EVERY time. I'm not sure who comes home more wet, her or me!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Yep! I've found that it helps to watch other dogs swim. It also helps if they are ball/bumper crazy because they will go into the water after the object.

Below are Flash and Sabrina. One issue we have around here is that the water is dangerously cold much of the year. I'm jealous of you folks in the South.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh wow, cbrand, you took em swimming this time of year? We have neighboring states, and I'm sure similiar elevations (almost 5k here) and it's FREEZING outside! Did the dogs even seem to notice it?


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Oh wow, cbrand, you took em swimming this time of year? We have neighboring states, and I'm sure similiar elevations (almost 5k here) and it's FREEZING outside! Did the dogs even seem to notice it?


Those pictures were taken 3 yrs ago and in the summer.


----------



## ATCarraway (Nov 19, 2009)

Riley CAN swim, but she is not a big fan of actually swimming. She likes to wade in a little bit, but she doesn't like her feet not to touch. We got her a life jacket, because she loves to go out on the boat with us. However, it is practically useless becauase she is totally not a fan of going in the deep water. If you don't believe me, look at the lovely scars on my poor husband's chest. She was so scared that she crawled on her daddy and hung on for dear life. 

She does however LOVE to play in the rain. If it rains at night, I have to put the cover on the doggy door because she will stay outside all night running around in it and splashing in the puddles.


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

I have quite a few that enjoy swimming.
I'm testing to see if I can attach a picture. If this works, here is my girl, Mila.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Mister doesnt swin he SINKS! I brought him to a very clean lake we have here last summer and he sank all the way under the water when he was trying to follow me out iunto the water. I had to pull his head back above water but he is not scared to go back in.....
So next summer we are getting a life jacket for him and hopefully he will be able to learn how to use his back legs to swim lol.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Love the video clips and all the pictures. I love the beach!! I hope Olie does too.


----------

